# why is the toilet code for pet me?



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Every time I go to the bathroom, my cat hana runs to the bathroom as if her life depended on it. Then proceeds to demand petting the entire time I'm going potty. Dare I stop? no, she just sits there and rubs herself against my leg and mrows till I pet her. Dare I try to close the door? she starts clawing underneath it pulling out pieces of wood while meowing till I open the door for her...what is up with the whole if I am trying to do my business its her signal for attention? I mean she gets pet everywhere else, I'm sleeping and shes there sleeping by me and I start petting her, I pet her everywhere. But the toilet, its like her special bat signal.


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

HAHAHHA. Voodoo does the same. And If I stop? He will jump onto my lap! Now that's an awkward moment. It is ridiculous, and I have NO idea why he does it. Ribbons doesn't. He also runs to the litterbox whenever she goes in...so maybe it's a weird fetish?!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hmm.. 1 of my cats demand petting, one of the others wants me to stand up and turn on the faucet.. The dog also decides its a place for petting.. the 3rd cat, not so much she just "watches". And no closing the door does not help me either..


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it starts out with that cats don't care what you are doing, they want attention. And sitting down puts your closer to the ground, so I think initially it starts with 'ohh, mommy is closer, must get pets!' and then since you pet them every time, they associate you on the potty with petting time. xD


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Both Pepper and Gabriel do that, usually first thing in the morning. It's the only time Pepper ever wants to sit on my lap. I've often wondered what the attraction is, they always end up being put down very soon because I just don't have time to sit there petting them. Besides, if you sit there too long you get toilet seat welts on your butt!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a test. They're insuring that you always put their needs before your own.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just now I was wondering the same thing, as it happened again. Prince does the same. I'm very curious as to why it might be. I sit in many places, but that's the one he'll come running like mad to.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby always follows me into the bathroom and often jumps on my lap when I'm sitting on the throne! Darned if I know why.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny...an ad for a tote-able toilet came up as soon as I clicked on this thread. Catforum is always watching....


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

If I am sitting on the throne, Colonel is right there rubbing against my leg. I don't think it is attention wanting, but the anticipation of the flush. He is amazed at the water swirling down. Feet in the seat as soon as I get up.
Being a male, if I am standing it presents aiming problems with his looking in the crapper. LOL


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it's rude, especially because THEY want privacy when they go.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Marshel said:


> Being a male, if I am standing it presents aiming problems with his looking in the crapper. LOL


Yes, this is why most cat owners are women.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I always shut the door, but my one cat always tries to get in and when I open the door she comes running in strait to the toilet.

Maybe it’s a dominance thing like when cats bug each other in the litter box. Or maybe they are just making sure that we buried it properly.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Both Teddy and Leo run into the bathroom when I do and demand pets. If I shut the door, they open it. If I shut and lock the door they throw themselves against it.

I use this as an oportunity to check for dingleberries and to do any necessary clean up with a flushable wipe.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie sits on my lap every time I'm on the loo- she comes running, she must have a homing signal. Mitzi comes in head butts my leg and rolls over for belly rubs. 

Oh, my girls require no privacy when doing their business- Evie is more than happy to finish lap cuddles and jump down to her bathroom litter tray right in front of me.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I think Alice is in love with our toilet. Not only will she try to "peek in" while I'm going, but she hops right in my lap as well. And every time I flush she has to watch, paws up on the rim, head way inside the bowl. :roll: She's a weird one.

Samantha usually uses the litter box when I go in to use the bathroom...we're synchronized I guess.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> Both Pepper and Gabriel do that, usually first thing in the morning. It's the only time Pepper ever wants to sit on my lap. I've often wondered what the attraction is, they always end up being put down very soon because I just don't have time to sit there petting them. Besides, if you sit there too long you get toilet seat welts on your butt!


You scared me, Sue! I was reading this too quickly and saw "they're being put down very soon," and I was worried they were being PTS!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky. MowMow isn't a lap sitter in the bathroom. However, he sits on the counter RIGHT next to me and paws at me for pets. I can usually distract him by flipping on the water faucet and that keeps him busy until it's time to watch the flush.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry is obsessed with our bathroom. The door doesn't lock and can easily be opened if she pushed on it, so we had issues with that. Now you have to lift the door for it to lock or let her in anyways. She just sits there staring at you.

She also sleeps up on the towel rack and watches you from there. And she LOVES to watch the toilet flush. 

We never had any issues like this with Cassie though...


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol its good to know I'm not alone in the oddball cats. my other cat doesn't care much. he just likes the water faucet. but since I got the cat water fountain for their water he doesn't even care about that anymore


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

October said:


> You scared me, Sue! I was reading this too quickly and saw "they're being put down very soon," and I was worried they were being PTS!


Really bad choice of wording! *Shudder*. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Benny does that. Every time I do my business...he always wants to jump unto my lap.

All I can say to that is OUCH!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Simone and Pumpkin come running too; only once they get to the doorway they hesitate for a couple minutes while I'm dancing in place! If I'm in the downstairs bathroom, they will either supervise, nurse on the toilet rug (which involves some intense mack truck purring & pointy nails kneading my feet), or whine for some water from the faucet the moment I sit down. If I'm in the upstairs bathroom and leave the door to my bedroom ajar, Simone will demand for me to play fetch with him.


----------

